# Fast way to loosing that layer of fat to show your 6 pack?



## Giego (Dec 26, 2009)

Uh, hello.
Is it true that 6 pack abs are made in the kitchen? Like. Your diet? Because i heard that from alot of people by now. How many calories do i need in my diet if I'm 13 years old? & 

Also , whats the ammount  i should Lift to get ripped biceps?,
and has anyone see SLC punk? you know Steve-o?
How can i get a back like his? I really wanna get that kind of body build.


                Please respond if you read this.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2009)

there is no fast way or shortcuts, it takes proper diet/nutrition to get your abs to show, and yes they're made in the kitchen.


----------



## Phineas (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, yes, they are made in the kitchen, but you still need the muscle there. The more muscular your abs are, the easier they will show. Take Brock Lesnar for example, even though in WWE he was actually a lot leaner, he's now gotten a bit hefty, but you'll notice in promo shots you can still see the outline of his abs. Know why? Cause they're probably pretty big. He probably does a lot of squats and deads..a guy of his build (I mean, those traps say "deadlift champ").

So, while you do need a low bodyfat for abs to show well, you still need some mass in there. A lot of pinner guys seem like they have ripped abs simply because they're so lean. But, take a look at the rest of them. No back, shoulders, legs, arms, etc...even their abs are small. They're just so lean it appears they're ripped. If you really want impressive abs, build them up first with squats, deads, pullups, pullovers, push press, etc...anything where your core needs to stabilize while lifting heavy weight. I wouldn't bother with much if any direct ab work. So much energy for so little results. And, if you must, refrain from movements with your spine curving (e.g. situps); I don't have the technical terminology down, but P-Funk posted recently that this is not good for your spine. Stick to your stabilization exercises like planks (great and very practical for your squats and deads) and rotation/twisting exercises.

Think of it like this...you know those people who trim bush hedges in competitions and make art? Well, they must first let their bush hedge grow large and thick for a foundation. THEN, they can slowly trim it down bit by bit and let the detail show. 

And, just in case you were worried about this, don't worry about the word "mass" when used in the case of abs. Squats won't give you bulky, unappealing abs (though, genetics really determine this). I took out direct ab work about 2 months ago as an experiment. Instead, (though I did this for other reasons..abs are the least of my concerns for now), I incorporated more squats and deads, etc, and my abs have grown more than ever and actually have taken on a nicer appearance in terms of proportions. Also, my rip cage has expanded, making my lats and chest appear much nicer and stronger. Trust me, squats and deads are your best friend.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 26, 2009)

13 year old abercrombie model in the making here


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2009)

Eat less and be more active. No need for drastic measures, take your time.


----------



## tailender1 (Dec 29, 2009)

may be you should use the elliptical trainer. I do cardio on it like 20-30 min every day.


----------



## T_man (Dec 30, 2009)

Eliptical is the most horrible machine I've ever seen.

I do all cardio outside, it's more physically taxing and its easier to control as I do intervals mainly. I also get joy from breathing fresh air and actually seeing myself move rather than putting alot of effort and gettin nowhere.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 30, 2009)

Cardio isn't necessary for getting muscular definition. Essential for heart and lung health, though.

Abs are definitely made in the kitchen and in the SQUAT RACK.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 30, 2009)

T_man said:


> Eliptical is the most horrible machine I've ever seen.



Really? Have you ever seen the Gazelle?






YouTube Video


----------



## T_man (Dec 30, 2009)

PushAndPull said:


> Really? Have you ever seen the Gazelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, didn't know they had informercials on them. In that case due to this infomercial I conclude that I'm going to stop going to the gym and purchase the gazelle so I can get a total body workout without noise.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 30, 2009)

-lol- see elliptical trainer is not the worse piece of equipment out there.
But then Tony Little could wreck anything for me -lol-


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 30, 2009)

That thing is so shite im tempted to ban the lot of you to vent some rage.

But seriously, what the hell is that thing? Has anybody seen that in an actual gym?


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 30, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> That thing is so shite im tempted to ban the lot of you to vent some rage.



Did you actually make it through the whole vid? 
If you did, then your threshold for pain is impressive -lol-



Gazhole said:


> But seriously, what the hell is that thing? Has anybody seen that in an actual gym?



No, but i'm willing to bet there is some lame gym that has one.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 30, 2009)

I liked that he jumped on behind the chick. Nothing like taking advantage of the info-model to get in a little grinding...you go Tony Little!!


----------



## Phineas (Dec 30, 2009)

Deadlifts are for pussies. Real men rock the Gazelle.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 30, 2009)

TONY-i- just- threw -up -in -my -mouth- a- LITTLE...


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Dec 30, 2009)

I actually really like to eliptical for a cardio machine. It is very low impact and you can get a good sweat going. 

Of course, I would much rather play basketball, or rock climb, or play football or soccer, or tennis, etc.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 31, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Cardio isn't necessary for getting muscular definition. Essential for heart and lung health, though.
> 
> Abs are definitely made in the kitchen and in the SQUAT RACK.


AMEN!


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 31, 2009)

tailender1 said:


> may be you should use the elliptical trainer. I do cardio on it like 20-30 min every day.


Trying to explain to some of the people around here why this doesn't burn fat is like explaining logarithms to penguins.


----------



## jakeypooh (Dec 31, 2009)

abs are made in the kitchen.. that is definately true

I make mine with triple whoppers, chicken alfredo, 8 egg omelettes and pumpkin pie..


My abs are fucking amazing, they're so amazing that they need 6" of fat covering them to protect them..


----------



## ti6ko (Jan 3, 2010)

calorie shifting and  try to be active as much as possible through the day (cleaning ,digging, walking, carrying you bags, make your bed, walk your dog, play basketball, have sex ect.). Cardio is good for your health and it is very important to your health but not so important about fat loss. You diet ( calorie shifting - the best out) and your activity during the day is the KEY, brother


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> That thing is so shite im tempted to ban the lot of you to vent some rage.
> 
> But seriously, what the hell is that thing? Has anybody seen that in an actual gym?


 
hell yeah! I snort a small bag of fina-meth combo and hit the turbo challenge every week . .  you effers should see my abbzzzz


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, crystal meth is an excellent cutting supp. It ain't quite like neovar, but for the $ you can't beat it. The thinning hair and tooth decay is a small price to pay for a good 6-pack!

GICH!


----------



## mooch2321 (Jan 4, 2010)

30-40 min of fasted AP in the morning keeps me lean!


----------



## T_man (Jan 4, 2010)

i do cardio in the morning before breakfast consisting of either sex or an intense wank, burns the fat!


----------



## readyformore (Jan 5, 2010)

lol i remember those stupid gazelle things... my friends mom had one and the pedal broke on it when i was using it LOL i weighted freaking 230 pounds!! WHAT'S THE DEAL?!?! We have a old one here but obviously it doesn't get used... i've tried to use it and it just sucked... haha


----------



## T_man (Jan 5, 2010)

readyformore said:


> lol i remember those stupid gazelle things... my friends mom had one and the pedal broke on it when i was using it LOL i weighted freaking 230 pounds!! WHAT'S THE DEAL?!?! We have a old one here but obviously it doesn't get used... i've tried to use it and it just sucked... haha



and you suck for having one


----------



## bbud (Jan 6, 2010)

Geigo - you're 13 years old, fer cryin' out loud!  Your body is still in need of fat and other nutrients in order to grow, supply energy, and maintain itself.

Don't go goofy here, thinking you're going to build a rock-solid body at your age.

Get involved with fun activities that get your heart racing, and you'll chew up the calories.  Keep eating a proper diet, and don't rely on any gadgets or "get-ripped-quick" schemes at your age.  Your age is the best thing you've got going for you right now.  With more activity and strength building routines (proper lifting and weight training), your body will grow like you won't believe!

Stick with it, and don't get too anxious.  It will come with time, and using your head!


----------

